# Silvia Pro X advice



## ETX1 (Apr 3, 2017)

After some advice from Pro X owners as I am interested in buying one after many years of owning a normal Silvia.
My Silvia is plugged into a timer that turns the machine on and off automatically twice daily, my question is will I be able to do this with the Silvia Pro X because of the built in timer and auto shut off ?


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

ETX1 said:


> After some advice from Pro X owners as I am interested in buying one after many years of owning a normal Silvia.
> My Silvia is plugged into a timer that turns the machine on and off automatically twice daily, my question is will I be able to do this with the Silvia Pro X because of the built in timer and auto shut off ?


The Pro version I have here in the U.S. allows the built-in timer to be set to come on in ___ hours, as in it needs to be set each use, and the auto shut off can be disabled. No clue how that might be affected with your type of timer as I don't rely on that sort of thing.


----------



## ETX1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for the information, since I posted I have spoken to a couple of UK suppliers and one of them confirmed that if the machine's power button is left at the ON position there is no reason why a smart timer plug would not work.


----------



## ETX1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Just to confirm in case anyone has the same question, machine arrived and does work with a smart plug in timer if the Silvia switch is left on the on position.


----------

